
Minno Hopes There’s A Place In This World For A Small, Simple E-Wallet - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/28/minno-hopes-theres-a-place-in-this-world-for-a-small-simple-e-wallet/
======
Tiktaalik
There are a handful of magazines that occasionally feature great articles, but
which don't publish nearly enough about my areas of interest for me to justify
subscribing to them. A recent example of this would be the New Yorker having
an article written by Tina Fey about her experiences working at SNL. I'm not
about to subscribe to the New Yorker just to read this one article and so I
suppose I'll have to read the magazine at the library later, assuming of
course I can even find the magazine there. If I had the option of instantly
buying the article for about a dollar I certainly would. That would be well
worth not having to walk over to the library.

------
dublinclontarf
This will all be overtaken within the next year by bitcoin and the services
built around it. Traditonal payment methods, systems and the e-wallet concept
have had their chance, but their time has come and gone.

~~~
zby
I agree in general, but maybe not with the timeline. It will take some time to
build all the infrastructure - things like this service, on the other hand it
should not be too difficult for them to switch to bitcoin once it gets more
traction.

~~~
dublinclontarf
OK, perhaps overtaken was the wrong word. But bitcoin will become the main
form of micropayments on the web because there is no messing around with banks
or credit cards or any of the hassles that those involve. It will allow this
kind of business to develop at a pace much faster than previously possible.

~~~
dlindhol
Can you elaborate on how you think bitcoin, a digital currency backed by
nothing, could replace a solution that can be directly monetized? I don't see
bitcoin coming into use outside of a narrow audience, namely very tech savvy
individuals/small businesses.

Besides companies not buying into the baseless payment scheme, Bitcoin, for
lack of better words at the moment, just doesn't offer the sexiness or appeal
of Minno. There is obviously a stark contrast btwn Bitcoin's interface, visual
appeal, and ease of use and integration (sort of) and that of Minno.

------
wladimir
_Minno seems to feel this is true as well, and are hard at work making a
payment tool they feel is as simple and powerful as cash, without the
political and regulatory trappings of bank-related NFC schemes or credit card
tie-ins._

If they can realize that, and make it work for non-US (might be the case,
haven't looked at their terms yet), and easy to use, it'd be extremely welcome
and I'll certainly use it.

(Micro)payments on the web is still a very underserved area. I don't want to
give my credit card details and personal information to pay for a $0.50
magazine issue or software download, or force my users to do this.

(Also, hopefully it will be more reliable than Paypal, to not just block your
account for vague reasons)

